# An unexpected... modification. WTF?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

So, I'm sitting at a light in traffic, waiting for the cars to start moving. They start moving, and I go to put my car in first (I've got the 6MT)... well, I fail to get it there. Why? BECAUSE THE FREAKING SHAFT BRAKES! The metal connecting my shifting knob to the tranny itself... SNAPPED... like a twig. WTF? Has ANYONE had this happen to them? I have to try and get my car into gear, and almost missed the light (pissed people off behind me I'm sure) and got into a parking lot, where I took off the leather around it, and used the insulation to row the gears.

WTF? Anyway, been wanting to get a short shifter... guess I'll be getting one now. Just wasn't expecting it THIS way... has anyone had this happen, or know of anyone who's had that happen... GTO or not?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

havent hear that one before,,you might be the first!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I fixed one under warranty that had the same thing happen, when I was working for Pontiac. Crappy weld.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, same thing happened to me when I was backing out of an apt complex. I had to have the car towed to the dealer, and they fixed it under warranty.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

That sucks! That kind of worries me... i have been having troubles getting my car in first since I got my car back from the dealership... after they rebuilt the tranny..

but do you still have warranty on it?




ChiefyGTO said:


> So, I'm sitting at a light in traffic, waiting for the cars to start moving. They start moving, and I go to put my car in first (I've got the 6MT)... well, I fail to get it there. Why? BECAUSE THE FREAKING SHAFT BRAKES! The metal connecting my shifting knob to the tranny itself... SNAPPED... like a twig. WTF? Has ANYONE had this happen to them? I have to try and get my car into gear, and almost missed the light (pissed people off behind me I'm sure) and got into a parking lot, where I took off the leather around it, and used the insulation to row the gears.
> 
> WTF? Anyway, been wanting to get a short shifter... guess I'll be getting one now. Just wasn't expecting it THIS way... has anyone had this happen, or know of anyone who's had that happen... GTO or not?


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm out of warranty. Now... I did get extended powertrain warranty. I wonder if that would be covered. Hell, I work at a dealership, and even I'M confused - being a part of the powertrain, yet not the mechanical part - as to rather this would be covered or not.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

So, alas, short shifter, here I come I think.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

ChiefyGTO said:


> So, alas, short shifter, here I come I think.


That would be the smart thing to do. The stock shifter is extremely sloppy to begin with.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

snide said:


> That would be the smart thing to do. The stock shifter is extremely sloppy to begin with.


Ya, and I was at the dealership... they said the extended warranty wont cover it and it would be almost $400 installed. I think I'll spend that $$ on a SS. lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> I did get extended powertrain warranty. I wonder if that would be covered.


*I do believe the transmission is part of the power train and should be covered.
Engine, transmission, and rear end. Check your contract.*


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I do believe the transmission is part of the power train and should be covered.
> Engine, transmission, and rear end. Check your contract.*


Ya, but they said that PART isn't. And that part is $300.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> Ya, but they said that PART isn't. And that part is $300.


*
Did they explain how the transmission is covered under the warranty but the sifter that is linked to it isn't? I'd investigate that. That part makes the transmission go :confused It should specify in the coverage section what parts are and are not covered. Maybe it's only internal parts covered? I'd make sure they are not giving you a line. *


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Did they explain how the transmission is covered under the warranty but the sifter that is linked to it isn't? I'd investigate that. That part makes the transmission go :confused It should specify in the coverage section what parts are and are not covered. Maybe it's only internal parts covered? I'd make sure they are not giving you a line. *


They called the extended warranty company, National, and the person the service writer talked to said no.

I'd agree with you, but I think that since it is not the internal/"lubricated" part of the tranny - unfortunately, this is where the "limited" part of warranty kicks in apparently - I'm afraid it isn't.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*It should be "clearly" defined in the contract they gave you. 

Don't you just love loopholes? 

Your radio is covered but anything electrical to do with it isn't. Neither are the buttons, antenna, jacks or anything that powers it, including the clock display and CD. Your CD is covered as long as it is off. :willy: :willy: :willy: *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Get yourself a GMM Ripshifter from Speed Inc. I love mine.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Get yourself a GMM Ripshifter from Speed Inc. I love mine.


I think that's what's what I plan on doing, especially if I can't get it covered.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ChiefyGTO said:


> I think that's what's what I plan on doing, especially if I can't get it covered.


How good are you with tools? I would buy the GMM install it, forget about trying to decipher your warranty. It will better improve your shift feel even if you don't race. A GMM will cost you around $300.


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Get yourself a GMM Ripshifter from Speed Inc. I love mine.


Has anyone gotten the lingenfelter short throw? I am looking for a short shifter, and this one is pretty reasonable at < $300


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

mynameiswazy said:


> Has anyone gotten the lingenfelter short throw? I am looking for a short shifter, and this one is pretty reasonable at < $300


Are you referring to the Harrop Shifter?

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/99-aspc6076-00.html

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160336


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

abright52 said:


> Are you referring to the Harrop Shifter?
> 
> http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/99-aspc6076-00.html
> 
> http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160336


Yeah, that would be the one. I couldnt remember the manufacturer.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, the stock shifter isn't so great. I read someone on here would have trouble getting it into 1st sometimes. I get that a lot. Like, you'll be coasting to a stop, and trying to get it into first for when you take off again, but the shifter just doesn't seem to want to budge. He said he had to leave it in neutral, reclutch, then try again and it worked. I sometimes just have to push really hard. What you're saying though kinda scares me. If it broke like that, I'll have to be more gentle. What year is yours anyway?


----------

